# Clarifying 64415



## Kevinph84 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello Everyone, 

I have a question in regards to a post operative nerve block:

The provider mentions doing the following:

Infraclavicular Bracial Plexus Block: Left 
- Intercostobrachial Nerve Block also performed
- Musculocutaneous Nerve Block to the insertion of the coracobrachialis muscle

Axillary Brachial Plexus Nerve Block: Left 

Now, would this be coded as 64415 twice? From my understanding 64415 is used for a single nerve injection. Therefore would it be appropriate for 64415 to be listed 3-4 times? What about the Musculocutaneous Nerve Block? Would that be reported as a brachial block or a trigger point injection? Thank you all for your help.


----------



## dwaldman (Jan 25, 2011)

"The physician draws a local anesthetic into the syringe and injects it into the brachial plexus, approached in one of three locations: intrascalene, supraclavicular, or axillary."

Above is from Encoder, 
I was wondering if the block would be billed per approach. Not per mutiple needles placed for the same approach. Not really sure tried to look at the anatomy pictures at this link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brachial_plexus
But not billing enough of these to have already searched for the answer like if I had already encountered the question you are presenting.


----------



## CatLaw (Feb 3, 2011)

Be careful of the intercostobrachial..depending on approach, and where they actually inject, you may want to look at billing for an intercostal nerve block...which is 64420 for single.


----------

